# I want to connect old cable to my new internet card



## WojtasRed (Dec 29, 2008)

I`ve got an old cable:










And I want to connect it to my mobo GA-MA790X-DS4 with Realtek 8111B (10/100/1000 Mbit) 





How can I do this? Is there any adapter or something?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2008)

That's coax, taking it it's you're TV cable, should go to your modem, not to you PC. If it's an actual coax network cable it just puzzles me why you still have that. The picture isn't exactly clear on that. Either way, coax+PC usually is a nono. Unless it's for TV tuners, which is a completely different story.


----------



## WojtasRed (Dec 29, 2008)

New fotos added!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> New fotos added!



Still questionable quality How was it connected on your old machine? There has to be some modem somewhere.


----------



## WojtasRed (Dec 29, 2008)

There`s no modem. Cable is connected directly to card. It`s coax, I guess. How can I connect with Ethernet?


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2008)

Assuming you're talking about some sort of cable internet service, cable uses different protocols than your standard ethernet cable and can not simply be "adapted" to ethernet. This is why you need a modem. The modem "translates" the cable network protocol to the ethernet protocol.

If you're talking about cable TV, you will need a TV Tuner, which your motherboard does not have. You can buy these online or at a retail store.

What would probably help is if you could take a picture of the back of your old computer for us. Tell us what this cable is for and how it worked in the past (assuming this is from an older computer).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> There`s no modem. Cable is connected directly to card. It`s coax, I guess. How can I connect with Ethernet?



And what kind of card might that be? A modem perhaps?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 29, 2008)

xvi said:


> Assuming you're talking about some sort of cable internet service, cable uses different protocols than your standard ethernet cable and can not simply be "adapted" to ethernet. This is why you need a modem. The modem "translates" the cable network protocol to the ethernet protocol.
> 
> If you're talking about cable TV, you will need a TV Tuner, which your motherboard does not have. You can buy these online or at a retail store.
> 
> What would probably help is if you could take a picture of the back of your old computer for us. Tell us what this cable is for and how it worked in the past (assuming this is from an older computer).



He is correct!

However, if you wish to use RG-59 or RG-6 , use can use this type of device to do it, but I would just pull some cat-6 or multi cable. Unless circumstances prohibit that.
Look Here:http://www.hdtvsupply.com/ethernet-over-coax.html

Expensive solution

This is for your network,not connection to internet...


----------



## WojtasRed (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah it`s coaxial network cable...
I must buy expensice PLANET VC-202 Converter VDSL2 1x BNC, 1x RJ-45





or install new internet connection (cable and receiver). Any suggestions?
I want to use radio internet connection. Is this possible to connect it to Realtek 8111B (10/100/1000 Mbit)?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 29, 2008)

Are speaking of wireless, as in cellular?

The answer is yes...still expensive.

Wi-Fi...yes... Read more info here:http://www.evdoinfo.com/content/view/37/61/

I don't know where you are, so I would not have a clue as to what services are available.

And, I am still unclear as to whether, you are looking for your own network or a outside connection.

And, the picture is not clear enough, but that doesn't look like a BNC connector.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> Yeah it`s coaxial network cable...
> I must buy expensice PLANET VC-202 Converter VDSL2 1x BNC, 1x RJ-45
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from the connector being different here the signal on the cable is most likely different. I highly doubt you somehow have been using such an ancient standard. I'm guessing you're using some docsis thing.


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> Yeah it`s coaxial network cable...
> I must buy expensice PLANET VC-202 Converter VDSL2 1x BNC, 1x RJ-45
> 
> 
> ...



The device in this picture *will not work*. The type of coaxial connection looks like is meant for a 10base-T or similar BNC connection. The wire you are holding up in your first post is not a BNC cable.

If you have subscribed to a cable internet service, you need a compatible cable modem. *There is no way around this*. You will need to call your Internet Service Provider and ask them for a modem.

Please explain what you are trying to do. If this cable was previously attached to a different computer, could you tell us what motherboard and/or provide a picture of where it connected?


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah cable modem for sure.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Must use Wi-fi internet is my guess. Looks like a wi-fi plug to me.


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Must use Wi-fi internet is my guess. Looks like a wi-fi plug to me.



That would make sense. Some ASUS boards have onboard Wi-Fi.

I still think we really, *really* need to know what that cable is attached to.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 30, 2008)

xvi said:


> That would make sense. Some ASUS boards have onboard Wi-Fi.
> 
> I still think we really, *really* need to know what that cable is attached to.



Look at his fingers, seems too thick for wifi. Antenna cables mostly look the same, just different sizes. I'm pretty sure it's just some PCI cable modem or something. If not, he should just call his ISP and ask them what to get instead of having us puzzle.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

U give up to easy!!!

LOL

I really think that is a wi fi cable. I think I have a think one just like it somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> U give up to easy!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I really think that is a wi fi cable. I think I have a think one just like it somewhere.



Same connector, bigger though. ie antenna cable. Still, his ISP can tell him right away. Once we know what he needs we can help him. Far more efficient that way.


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to side with Dan on this one. It looks like your standard coaxial cable that one would normally receive cable internet through.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

[/IMG]

See wi-Fi

has no pin inside cable either


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> See wi-Fi
> 
> has no pin inside cable either



I know, like I don't have those things here  

I still believe his is larger.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL

O l know Dan I'm just pushen your buttons and I think he has a bigger cable sleeve on it too LOL.

How is your side of the world today Must be almost noon by now?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL
> 
> O l know Dan I'm just pushen your buttons and I think he has a bigger cable sleeve on it too LOL.
> 
> How is your side of the world today Must be almost noon by now?



Cold, nothing to do at work. 5.5 hours of doing nothing to go. Yay.
Oh well, last day of work this year, tomorrow I can start drowning all memories of this year. Good times.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

I took off from work....closed the PC repair for good Yesterday thank god.

More hours no extra pay well a little. WAY MORE TIME. Now I'm ready to do what I want to do....well here soon at least still working there(total other business in imaging) BUT looks like software sells and support is where the boss man wants to go.....if he would of just hired or let me do sells we would not be in the spot we are in. IDK it's always money. I'm going to the school to do sells over our soft(Have too their rules)then we get hit with some 15thouansd dollar bill. Happens every time.....I would not of cared if we just got a certified guy to do sells. At least there would be more to do right now it's all upkeep no new.
---
U shall see, already have an accountant and all that........which is why I am going to like having more time

My mighty plan that is going to cost and hope to god it works out.


----------

